# parnis gmt



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking for a Parnis GMT ,Anyone got one to sell / trade ? PLEASE H


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

they go for less than £100 on ebay if you're after on right now


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I have it just about sorted but many thanks your information regards H


----------

